
Seattle Should Demand High-Quality Rail - jseliger
http://seattletransitblog.com/2015/08/18/seattle-should-demand-high-quality-rail/
======
stephengillie
We had a mayoral candidate who was campaigning on this plan, but Seattle voted
for Ed Murray and his Highway 99 Tunnel project instead.

